# Rack and Pinion Steering



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

I have a Stratos Bass Boat and was wondering if Rack and Pinion steering is normally tight or may there be issues? Here is and example: while the boat is stood still in the water the steering wheel is tough to turn--got to use both hands. When boat is moving the steering is not as bad but takes a little elbow grease. Let me know what you think...

NJD:banghead


----------



## DOUBLE "D" & LV (Oct 2, 2007)

Not supposed to be stiff. Many times on bass boats, there will be two cables used for safety. Usually, the one in the front is in a tube that does not hold grease well and the cable freezes. You can use 2 stroke oil or penetrating oil to free it some, then remove the cable and lube it with grease. Sometimes the cables just go bad.You take the cables loose from the engine and see if they move freely. If they do not, they are bad.


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

I'll check it out. Thanks for the advice...

NJD:bowdown


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

Where do I start to look at the cable? I see the two cable ports near the motor, but should I start near the steering wheel? 

NJD:usaflag


----------



## DOUBLE "D" & LV (Oct 2, 2007)

No. You will see on the stbd side where the cables go into the motor, there is a "nut" on each cable that holds them to the engine tubes. If you loosen them and pull, they should move freely. Usually, the one that is on the front gets frozen due to lack of lubrication and that the tube is aluminum causing higher corrosion. Look at the front cable and you will probably see that it is very dry, or the grease is very hard/thick. If you put some 2 stroke oil on the port side of the cables and steer the engine, it will usually start to steer easier, then you can take the cable out easier and clean and lue them. I use a reamer to get the old build up out of the tubes.


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

You were right, the front cable had old dry grease inside the aluminum tube. I had to take off the steering bracket on the port side to free the cable enough to get ti out as far as possible. I did it for both steeing cables and they both had old grease on them--the front one more than the other. 

Also, I noticed that that the two nuts on the port side with the Zerk fittings on them had gone bad. The ruber seals on both nuts were not on the nut, but on the pole. That is probably one of the reasons for excessive dry and dirty grease in the tubes. Unfortunately I have to replace the nuts and they cost at least $20 each--but it will be worth it. 

Thanks for the advice and please let me know if I am going down the right path to get the steering easier...

NJD:bowdown:usaflag


----------



## DOUBLE "D" & LV (Oct 2, 2007)

Yep. On the right track.


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

Well I finished the job. Cleaned out all the old grease, re-lubed everything and put it back together. The steering is a little better. I will see how it does on the water next week. If it is not how I want it I may be calling in the pros. Thanks for the advice and I'll keep you in mind if I need a pro. 

NJD:usaflag


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

I finally got a chance to re-lube the nuts on the port side and now the steering is better. If it doesn't hold up I will replace the steering cable. Any techniques on how to replace the cable? 

NJD:usaflag


----------



## DOUBLE "D" & LV (Oct 2, 2007)

Pull em out and run the new ones. You may need to attach a pull cord to use to refeed the new ones. If you do not have enough clearance to pull the cables out all the way, you may have to pull the engine. Does not sound like you have that problem though. If you did pull the engine, use marine silicone to seal around the mounting bolts before putting the enine on.


----------

